# Water/meth nozzle placement 1.8t



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

So I have everything setup except where to place my nozzle. I gather that placing the nozzle a bit further away will drop my inlet temps where as being closer to the throttle will bump up the octane rating. Anyone with experience like to chime in? I am trying to keep the temps down since I am using the stock side mount still


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

U are right in ur sayings....and like u said ur more so trying to keep the temps down so place it further from the TB....i have the BSH pipe and the meth bung on it is down towards the IC hose


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

I am running the stock intercooler and was hoping to aid in keeping the inlet temps down since I am still using the stock turbo and using stage 2 gonzo software (21psi). Spraying at the throttle body should still drop the temps enough to be noticeable difference thought right?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

flat rate lackey said:


> I am running the stock intercooler and was hoping to aid in keeping the inlet temps down since I am still using the stock turbo and using stage 2 gonzo software (21psi). Spraying at the throttle body should still drop the temps enough to be noticeable difference thought right?


Not as mucb as if it were down stream more....just mount it in the middle and youll get plenty of both....dont worry about not getting the full octane boost of meth....if i remember correctly its something like 115ish so theres plenty octane boost....plus idk about 1.8s but some ppl have had their TB go bad from the meth swelling the plastic in the TB from being too close and spraying too much meth


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought that was the point of the throttle body plate, to keep from soaking the throttle body and prolong its life?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

flat rate lackey said:


> I thought that was the point of the throttle body plate, to keep from soaking the throttle body and prolong its life?


Its not full proof though....i think some of it has to do with ur mix as well....to strong a mix wifh more meth might destroy things alot faster then a regular 50/50 mix....ive been spraying 3 months now and have sprayed through almost 20 gallons....no problems yet (knock on wood)


----------



## flat rate lackey (Jan 27, 2011)

has anyone ever mounted the nozzle at the top of the intercoolers outlet? like behind the MAP sensor?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

flat rate lackey said:


> has anyone ever mounted the nozzle at the top of the intercoolers outlet? like behind the MAP sensor?


The BSH pipe sprays pre map sensor....almost right where the pipe connects to the IC hose


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

I've had first hand experience with a ruined 1.8t throttle body on AWP with 5k of nothing but boost juice. First injector was just prior to t/b. I have personally ran them center in the intake mani and still saw IAT drops of around 23° F on 98+ degree days. With it just before the tb was slightly less, but it was a costly mistake!

The methanol ate the seal around the shaft for the tb plate and destroyed the motor inside. So much for drive by wire...

Mostly its personal pref. There are some really great theroies and write ups on where to mount and how. I personally mount them where the nozzle(s) can be easily accessed for inspection/trouble shooting/ cleaning.

Best of luck, and let us know how it turns out.


----------

